# Have the Celine dustbags changed throughout the years?



## Laetitya

This may be the silliest thread ever but I am still trying to work out whether my Nano is authentic, although I have been told by the lovely ladies on the authentication forum that it is. Anyhow, I have purchased a Trapeze and a Nano and both seem to have two very different dustbags:

Trapeze: finer weave and dark brown drawstring, no soft "lining"
Nano: thicker weave, and a soft interior with grey drawstring

I would love to know what your dustbags are like? 

NANO DUSTBAG






TRAPEZE DUSTBAG





LEFT: NANO DUSTBAG
RIGHT: TRAPEZE DUSTBAG


----------



## BDgirl

The trapeze's dustbag string color is a bit too red imo..but then again if they do change their specs then both of your dustbags might be authentic.. As for your nano and trapeze, best to authenticate them because dustbags are not good indicators on their own


----------



## Aluxe

Just took a look at my 2 dustbags and they look like the one on the left with the black/dark grey drawstring.

If Celine has changed their dustbags that could indeed explain the difference. Hopefully others will chime in.


----------



## jhng

Lost my dust bag when moving apartments. 

Does anyone have an extra dust bag they would like to sell? 
thanks!


----------



## Yolanda0205

Hello ladies, I recently bought a Céline belt bag online from 24 sevres. The bag comes with a black dust bag instead of a white one. Does anyone know if Céline recently changed their dust bags to black? I’m just worry that I may have gotten a fake one.


----------



## Nivahra

Yolanda0205 said:


> View attachment 4406397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, I recently bought a Céline belt bag online from 24 sevres. The bag comes with a black dust bag instead of a white one. Does anyone know if Céline recently changed their dust bags to black? I’m just worry that I may have gotten a fake one.



Yes, they have changed them, I saw them 2 weeks ago in a Celine store, everything is fine, enjoy your bag !


----------



## timmd

Yolanda0205 said:


> View attachment 4406397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, I recently bought a Céline belt bag online from 24 sevres. The bag comes with a black dust bag instead of a white one. Does anyone know if Céline recently changed their dust bags to black? I’m just worry that I may have gotten a fake one.



I personally did not know that the dust bags changed but having said that, if you ordered from 24 Sevres then you have nothing to worry about.  Congrats on the new bag, one I have had my eye on.


----------



## Yolanda0205

Nivahra said:


> Yes, they have changed them, I saw them 2 weeks ago in a Celine store, everything is fine, enjoy your bag !


Thank you for replying!


----------



## Yolanda0205

timmd said:


> I personally did not know that the dust bags changed but having said that, if you ordered from 24 Sevres then you have nothing to worry about.  Congrats on the new bag, one I have had my eye on.


Thank you for replying! I got the grey color and it is gorgeous!


----------



## timmd

Yolanda0205 said:


> Thank you for replying! I got the grey color and it is gorgeous!



actually my favorite of the colors congrats!


----------



## Adrian Ho

Yolanda0205 said:


> View attachment 4406397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, I recently bought a Céline belt bag online from 24 sevres. The bag comes with a black dust bag instead of a white one. Does anyone know if Céline recently changed their dust bags to black? I’m just worry that I may have gotten a fake one.



Why would they make it look like YSL dust bag....


----------



## wheihk

Adrian Ho said:


> Why would they make it look like YSL dust bag....


Because it’s Hedi


----------



## aileendj320

wheihk said:


> Because it’s Hedi


he is definitely trying very hard lol


----------



## ++Chom++

Hi, i bought a prelove bag and my dustbag is in black and inside also in black instead of white. Is it a red flag?


----------



## ireneeguz

++Chom++ said:


> Hi, i bought a prelove bag and my dustbag is in black and inside also in black instead of white. Is it a red flag?



What year is your bag? If you look at the above few posts at the black dust bag that is accurate as that is how Hedi new Celine dust bags look.


----------



## Tnano

++Chom++ said:


> Hi, i bought a prelove bag and my dustbag is in black and inside also in black instead of white. Is it a red flag?


Hi, I bought celine with black dust bag both outside and inside, do you have any update, is it real or not ?


----------



## clemvccn

Tnano said:


> Hi, I bought celine with black dust bag both outside and inside, do you have any update, is it real or not ?


Hi!
I’ve bought the tabou bag on the Celine website in late December (I returned it because it was too small for me) and the dustbag was black inside and out! So nothing to worry about I guess!


----------



## Tnano

clemvccn said:


> Hi!
> I’ve bought the tabou bag on the Celine website in late December (I returned it because it was too small for me) and the dustbag was black inside and out! So nothing to worry about I guess!


Thank you very much for your reply!!


----------

